# Greetings



## candle (Aug 2, 2008)

Greetings all. Glad to have found a group of similarly writing addicted folks! I like to write both prose and poetry. The prose ranges from social commentary/op-ed through science fantasy. The poetry usually springs from my own experiences. I've never tried science fantasy poetry. Um...... could be a whole new experience! \\/

Candle


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 2, 2008)

hey and wlcome, Candle! If you write some science fantasy poetry, please post it, I've never heard of such a beast!


----------



## terrib (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome candle


----------



## Battlemage (Aug 2, 2008)

It seems 'Industrial' has breezed across the board tonight to get that post count up!

Oh, yea, a poet of per say, poetical influence?

Hey, welcome to the site of the 'good and the bad'.

-Battlemage


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome, candle.  Nice to have you here.


----------



## Sam (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Aug 4, 2008)

hi and welcome!


----------



## Sen Yama (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## ohdear (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi candle, sounds like an interesting mixture.
I will probably see you in the poetry thread if you post there.


----------

